# Catching wild rabbits using venomous snakes



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Please refer to link:

LiveLeak.com - Catching Wild Rabbits With Snakes Barehanded

Half of me thinks this is insane and the other half thinks what a cracking idea to combat an invasive species.


----------



## rainbow.ben (Dec 11, 2007)

Id stick with ferrets less hazardous for the same job :lol2:


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

One invasive species to combat another invasive species. Just think about all those cute little Australian mammals being set up on by a ferret!


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Was an interesting video got to love aus, so many reptiles :O


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

That guy is completely nuts...


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

what an idiot


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

he is of his head:bash:


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

You know,.... they're Redbellies!


----------



## mousebreeder69 (Jul 10, 2008)

Just crazy lol


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

awesome technique but a ferret would have done it alot quicker lol


----------



## palm (Mar 3, 2013)

Not sure if i'd want to try that, seems a tad too hardcore for me.


----------



## PythonPaul (Dec 21, 2008)

Safer using ferrets


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

C'mon, the guy obviously knows what he is doing and knows the risks. If you saw some Aborigines doing this I doubt any one would bat an eye lid.
Think it was a great vid myself and cracked up at how nonchalantly he picked up that 4th snake while already holding 3.


----------



## Firetaster (Apr 7, 2013)

Always wondered what keanu reaves had been up to after the matrix!


----------

